# Bulgar Rice



## Emzi (Aug 3, 2010)

Has anyone tried it? ive heard its better for you than normal rice coz it has less carbs?? 

also can you just buy it normally at a supermarket?


----------



## Steff (Aug 3, 2010)

Never heard of it till now.

asda do it here...http://groceries.asda.com/asda-esto...e=Products&headerVersion=v1&_requestid=144130


----------



## MrsSharpwaa (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi there

I think there's some confusion here. Bulgar rice as far as I know is a mixture of ordinary rice and bulgar wheat. I can see how the glycaemic index would be smaller though as the bulgar wheat doesn't have all of the bran removed. Bulgar wheat can be used as an alternative to rice or cous cous and by an amazing coincidence I'm using it tonight, I have it soaking in hot water as I type .
I think the bulgar/rice combination is used in Jamaican food but I may be wrong so don't quote me 

Hope this helps


----------



## MeanMom (Aug 3, 2010)

Yes - i think you mean Bulgar Wheat which my book says has a similar amount of carbs to white rice. There are recipes that combine Bulgar Wheat and ordinary rice, but this would just be for taste/variety as would make no difference to the carbs. Dont have GI info though.
Bulgar wheat is very nice by the way


----------



## Emzi (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks guys I was in a restaurant and it said bulgar rice was an option instead of rice, chips or bread so was just wondering what it was or if it was healthy so it could be what you suggested its rice and wheat combined  thanks


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 5, 2010)

I bought some Bulgaria wheat when first diagnosed 2.5 years ago and put it in a container and have never had any.

Does anyone  know how to cook it and what sort of food to eat with it ?


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 6, 2010)

I've never tried Bulgar Wheat but I think you treat it much like cous-cous which I prepare by adding hot water or stock and letting it soak up the fluid and then putting in the stuff that makes it interesting like fruit, veg, herbs or whatever. Once it's absorbed the fluid I also sometimes stir fry cous-cous which makes it nice and crunchy.


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 6, 2010)

mmm i like cous cous - never tried to fry it tho - will have to give it a go!!


----------

